# I Overflowed My 150g Tank



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

My 150g tank needed some water in it because it was getting kinda low so I hooked up my python and started pumping water into the tank. I went upstairs as the tank was filling and I forgot all about it.

I finally remembered and *ran* downstairs to see water pouring over the sides and onto the floor. I estimate that about 50 gallons of water spilt onto the floor. I have hardwood floors down there so cleaning it up was farely easy as opposed to there being carpet. I hooked up the wet/dry shop vac and started sucking up the water.

I recommend not trying this at home


----------



## Outie (Feb 19, 2003)

I've done the same but in reverse. I heard a lot of noise going on downstairs. So i went downstairs and noticed my fish were in just a couple inches of water....


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

thats sucks .. sh*t happens :laugh:


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow that totally sucks!


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

At least you realized unlike the story that went around recently about the LFS that left it on over a holiday weekend and killed off his live stock


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

i am always paranoid about this so i never leave the room. dont leave the room next time.


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

that sucks. At least it wasn't carpet.


----------



## icedizzle (Feb 3, 2005)

50 gal. is alot of water... I would be so pissed if that happened to me!


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

JesseD said:


> My 150g tank needed some water in it because it was getting kinda low so I hooked up my python and started pumping water into the tank. I went upstairs as the tank was filling and I forgot all about it.
> 
> I finally remembered and *ran* downstairs to see water pouring over the sides and onto the floor. I estimate that about 50 gallons of water spilt onto the floor. I have hardwood floors down there so cleaning it up was farely easy as opposed to there being carpet. I hooked up the wet/dry shop vac and started sucking up the water.
> 
> ...


Did your Floor Warp From the Moisture..


----------



## Feeding_Frenzy (Feb 12, 2005)

Well, if you're wood floor starts to warp and come apart at least you'll know why







Even if you shopvac'd the surface there's still a big chance that water got between the cracks of your floor which is unfortunate.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

use a dehumidifier asap to help prevent warpage


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

damn, that sucks....like everyone already said at least you remembered.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

> dont leave the room next time.


yea...I am definetly going to be a lot more cautious in the future.

this morning it was noticed that the office's carpet was wet. apparently the water got under the hardwood floor, went under the wall & got the carpet on the other side of the wall soaking wet.

it is going to have to be reported to insurance...









probably get new hardwood floors, new carpet (in the office) & possibly even new dry wall in some areas if it is determined that water was absorbed by the dry wall.

if it isnt replaced then it will more than likely mold which would spread and ruin everything

I am *SOOOO* fuckin pissed off about this







. I can't believe that I did this. live and learn, I guess.


----------

